# we buy any car . com! PMSL!



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

Just had my car valued by 'we buy any car . com' 

They valued my car at 8500 quid PMSL! 

This is for a 

R34 GTR S1 Omori/nismo factory V-spec! 1999 
Mint condition
30k miles
Full history
Blah blah blah! 


Get your car valued and see what they say, muppets!


----------



## agent-x (Jul 26, 2008)

well

i can do better than that ill give you 10k


----------



## Boydie.NI (Aug 24, 2008)

Lets not go mad here 10k, lets start at 9k you need to learn to haggle lol
With that valuation they would probably charge me to take my one away !


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

get your cars valued people for the laugh!


----------



## r34gtradam (Apr 28, 2009)

*r34 gtr*

i got 1 done done 2day 6k wht ****ing pricks


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

How about I just give you £9k Matty instead?


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

They offered me £124  lol

Fair enough it was only a '97 R reg 1.4 Ford Escort.


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

TREG said:


> How about I just give you £9k Matty instead?


na your alright mate. I would be looking for at least 11k! I will even throw in a Micheal Jackson concert ticket for free! dont think i will be using it now


----------



## leggus (Feb 15, 2006)

Offered me 1900 quid for Subaru Impreza Terzo (No 227/333 FSH immaculate condition) 94k miles, i was quite tempted actually hehe 

Nah seriously the website is a joke..... no matter what car you stick on there they will offer 30-40% of its true value...


----------



## Madden (Nov 14, 2004)

They offered me £5000 for a 18000 mile 2004 350z gt :chuckle:


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

leggus said:


> Offered me 1900 quid for Subaru Impreza Terzo (No 227/333 FSH immaculate condition) 94k miles, i was quite tempted actually hehe
> 
> Nah seriously the website is a joke..... no matter what car you stick on there they will offer 30-40% of its true value...


even at 30 - 40 % there taken the pee!

what would you value a standard mint low mileage R34 GTR at? I would say at least 20k if you was getting mugged by the seller! 

So 8k for a special edition with only 30k miles is way lower than 30-40% 

Even if we took 50% of the real price, there saying a mint low milage car is only worth 16-17k! 

Of course you may find a R34GTR for 17k but its not going to be the best example and would defo of done more than 30k miles!!


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

anyone got a 32/33 gtr that they want to get priced by these mugging bastards?


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

it gets even better 

I have sold my supra to a family member. Now the car is mint and is well proven. I let the car go for 2k less then i was offered by other people as family was buying it. 


Im not going to bother going into details of milage etc

Anyway, i sold it for 12.5K.. was offered 14.5k for it! 


What do you all think i was just offered for it? 

In fact, i have a M,Jackson concert ticket going spare which i will send to the closest guess! 

Give us your best guess!


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

funny

i just typed in the following

R32 £10K
R34 £15K
R33 £1

(Stands back and waits for the stuff to hit the fan)

;-)


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

matty32 said:


> funny
> 
> i just typed in the following
> 
> ...


Pmsl! That sounds about right too! 

(goes and stands with matty and also waits for the stuff to hit the fan)


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

matty32 said:


> funny
> 
> i just typed in the following
> 
> ...


Racist!


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

over valued the R34s a bit :thumbsup:


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

Mookistar can we just ban matty for that?

new rule "don't dis R33 caus you got a 34 and had a 32"


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

im a fan of all GTRs ;-)


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Anyone valued a R35 yet or are they not even on their systems ?


----------



## Chilli (Jul 16, 2007)

lol, just put my old man's Aston plate in & an E-type plate then my works shitreon C5 - that's an insult!
absolute pants


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

Chilli said:


> lol, just put my old man's Aston plate in & an E-type plate then my works shitreon C5 - that's an insult!
> absolute pants



what did they value them at? 


anyone going to take a guess at the supra price or what?


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

matty32 said:


> funny
> 
> i just typed in the following
> 
> ...



Its probably right, what it says above


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

TREG said:


> Its probably right, what it says above


o dear, well my 34 gtr is valued at 8500, something to do with a dodgy apexi exhaust valve i fitted :nervous:


Bet thats confuses a few people!


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

TREG said:


> Its probably right, what it says above


think on a 33 you pay them to take it away

im not au faux with these these internet things


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

a serious question! 

If you had no end of money, which skyline would you turn into a skip? 

I guess it would be the 33 as the front is smoother to allow the wheel barrow to run up it easier.


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

mattysupra said:


> o dear, well my 34 gtr is valued at 8500, something to do with a dodgy apexi exhaust valve i fitted :nervous:
> 
> 
> Bet thats confuses a few people!


Probably because it doesn't have metallic paint mate!

bob

I actually couldnt value mine as i couldn't uncheck the aircon button in the accessories as Ive removed mine, oh and the rest of the interior! :clap:
Bet its worth less than a 33 now! :flame:
:thumbsup:
bob


----------



## Listerofsmeg (Jul 4, 2006)

my doors are worth more than most 32s....


so shut it!


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

fourtoes said:


> Probably because it doesn't have metallic paint mate!
> 
> bob
> Bet its worth less than a 33 now
> ...



Bob! We all know that the 33 was built to supply us 32 and 34 boys/girls with spare parts. Nissan really had there head screwed on when the designed a mobile part station. :lamer:


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

Listerofsmeg said:


> my doors are worth more than most 32s....
> 
> 
> so shut it!


PMSL, and how much is your one off oil catch tank worth? 
:chuckle:

Still it made me laugh when i seen that at stratford the other week! 


You got your catch tank back yet anyway?


----------



## Listerofsmeg (Jul 4, 2006)

yup all back and installed, test it at brands on sunday


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

mattysupra said:


> Bob! We all know that the 33 was built to supply us 32 and 34 boys/girls with spare parts. Nissan really had there head screwed on when the designed a mobile part station. :lamer:


True very true, must admit i quite like my smaller R33 GTR power steering pump :clap:, they do have their uses! :thumbsup:

bob


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

here is a link to get your car priced :nervous:

Sell My Car | Sell Your Car | Sell Used Car Online | Sell Car


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

they didn't like the R35

We apologise that we are unable to provide you with an instant valuation for your vehicle on this occasion; however, the details have been passed to one of our expert valuers for a more detailed valuation. Our valuer will contact you by the end of the next working day by phone or email to provide you with a personalised valuation for your vehicle.
Once again, apologies for the inconvenience - we'll be back to you as soon as possible!
________________________________________


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

my r33 was valued at 16k

















cough by me 
I was tempted to do a valuation for a laugh when i first saw the advert but couldnt be arsed to list the mods and bits and pieces so got bored! haha


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

matty32 said:


> think on a 33 you pay them to take it away
> 
> im not au faux with these these internet things




And the goverment will now give you £2200 for those ole 32s


----------



## BIG.SMOKE (Apr 2, 2009)

TREG said:


> And the goverment will now give you £2200 for those ole 32s


Ha ha... Nice.


----------



## carlsworth (Aug 4, 2006)

treg
very witty ...and also made me laugh

im just wondering why the skyline fraternity all worry about how much someone elses spoiler costs, or how much their keyring was

never seen this in the ford forums when i had my cossie's 

i bought my gtr32 because i love them
a friend was trying to talk me into a gtr33 but i went for the 32

also, couldnt get a value on my 32


----------



## MacGTR (Dec 31, 2006)

OH man, Don't even start me on this company, the advert is enough to drive you up the f**king wall!!!!

I have to change channel every time it comes on its so fricking annoying.


----------



## EssexStu (Apr 25, 2005)

websites down for me, was gana try mine...

oh, and as no 1 replied the poor guys supra Q...

£2195 ?? thats all supra's should be worth


----------



## g-from-lancs (May 4, 2006)

nooooooo you guys, had that tune out of my head, oh no i can hear it again nooooo.

Graham :chuckle:

we buy any car dot com, we buy any car dot com grrrr lol


----------



## EssexStu (Apr 25, 2005)

ooo, gone on it atlast, r32 is too old for their listing... much like every single online insurance company, they dont list gtr's older than R-reg...

soooo. r-reg 33 with 20k on the clock in good condition with a tv /dvd player... £8050 lol


----------

